# TEFL in Guadalajara



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the International Teacher Training Organization in Guadalajara? I am enrolled in their April TEFL course.

Has anyone taught English in the Guadalajara area?

Does anyone have any advice on teaching English in Mexico?

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I had never heard of them until I looked at their website today. Do they "guarantee employment" when you graduate? They say so, but does that include assistance in getting the required working permission on your FM3? They say nothing at all about that and it is very important. You can get an FM3 as a student but will have to change that status to working permission for a specific job when hired. That may not be easy to do and there will be fees, much like the initial application fees for the FM3. Also note that Mexican wages will be very low.


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> I had never heard of them until I looked at their website today. Do they "guarantee employment" when you graduate? They say so, but does that include assistance in getting the required working permission on your FM3? They say nothing at all about that and it is very important. You can get an FM3 as a student but will have to change that status to working permission for a specific job when hired. That may not be easy to do and there will be fees, much like the initial application fees for the FM3. Also note that Mexican wages will be very low.


Yes, they do guarantee employment. However, from what I have heard from graduates of the course, it isn't very difficult for them to guarantee jobs because the demand for English teachers is so high. The organization told me that the school who employs the teachers arranges the FM3.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I taught english classes for a few months but never had a TEFL certificate, just enrolled in a Masters program. Generally, the major english teaching schools pay less(60-75 pesos an hour) compared to the private schools which pay around 100 pesos. but your going to have more structure and resources with the major schools.

The hardest part for me was keeping control of the kids and motivating them, i do realize this happens everywhere(I taught for a year in the USA also) but seems to be more difficult here.


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

sigler311 said:


> I taught english classes for a few months but never had a TEFL certificate, just enrolled in a Masters program. Generally, the major english teaching schools pay less(60-75 pesos an hour) compared to the private schools which pay around 100 pesos. but your going to have more structure and resources with the major schools.
> 
> The hardest part for me was keeping control of the kids and motivating them, i do realize this happens everywhere(I taught for a year in the USA also) but seems to be more difficult here.


Where did you teach English in Mexico?

Are you enrolled in a Masters program in Mexico?

Do you have any advice for finding a somewhat structured position that pays at least $600 per month?

Thank you!


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I taught english in GDL, a friend of mine owns a private english school in La Estancia and also one in Miravalle.

Yes, I am enrolled in a masters program at the university here, UAG.

One of the big english schools here are IMAC and also Quick English. IMAC your going to have to push for hours as they have a lot of teachers. I have a friend who taught at Quick English and he said they worked him 50 to 60 hours a week, so it just depends on which place hires you. Just get a list of all the established schools here, and the first day your here take your resume to all of them.

I wouldnt expect to make atleast 600$ a month the first couple months you are teaching, generally schools like to put you less hours at first to feel you out(unless you have a lot of experience). But after you are established, i am sure making 600$ wont be a problem.

good luck



gdlmx91221 said:


> Where did you teach English in Mexico?
> 
> Are you enrolled in a Masters program in Mexico?
> 
> ...


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

sigler311 said:


> I taught english in GDL, a friend of mine owns a private english school in La Estancia and also one in Miravalle.
> 
> Yes, I am enrolled in a masters program at the university here, UAG.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help!

Are there particular English schools that you suggest I target? Are there any schools that you don't recommend?

Where are La Estancia and Miravalle?


----------



## JacqiS (Jan 31, 2010)

*ITTO is a GOOD school!*



gdlmx91221 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the International Teacher Training Organization in Guadalajara? I am enrolled in their April TEFL course.
> 
> Has anyone taught English in the Guadalajara area?
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask! I graduated from ITTO at the end of January. I picked their school over the others because of the live practice opportunities. And I got what I wanted from them - an education as well as a certificate. My experience was excellent - you do your practice teaching over at IMAC which is right around the corner. I think my classmates all agreed that ITTO is good and I am currently living in a rooming house-like situation among a pack of current ITTO students and some past ones who got jobs here in GDL and stayed on. They mostly have kind things to say about the school as well. As far as the guaranteed job goes, yes, they work pretty hard to make sure you will be employed. You can expect a full time teaching job will be 48 to 54 hours a week - that's just the way things are. All your Mexican co-workers also show up at 7am, and leave at 7 pm or later (with 2 hours or more to yourself in the middle of the day. And they all work 6 days a week too - half a day on Saturday, but that's until 2 or 3. That's just the way it is. If you work that much, you might make 10,000 pesos per month. If not, less. If you are really experienced and land a plum, you might get 13,000. Teaching English is NOT a get rich quick scheme. That's not why you do it. But I would think that $600 is quite doable. As to your visa, the school that hires you will assist, although possibly not financially. As to the value of a TEFL certificate, the schools I have contacted demand one. It's not just a piece of paper - your scores are recorded with the government and you have a number that will let the school hire you legitimately and provide you with a whole package of perks. It's worth getting one because it will open doors that would otherwise be closed.


----------



## jumperted (Mar 19, 2010)

my wife who is an ex primary school teacher wants to pursue teaching English TEFL. Should she do the TEFL in Mexico do you think. The $600 (US) is certainly fine as we are here to become rich but to enjoy life and its experiences. 

Is there really as much demand for English teachers as it appears . 

Look forward to your thoughts everyone

JT


----------

